# 70 GTO 455 HO 12 Bolt 3:31 Posi Rearend XU Code



## dt69usa (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea what a 1970 Pontiac GTO 455 HO 12 Bolt 3:31 Posi rearend would be worth (XU Code)?

Thanks,

Darrin

918-697-5800


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Condition is everything.... got photos?

Bear


----------

